# Ben Pearson Cougar Question??



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

OK my buddy got a near mint Ben Pearson Cougar for $20.00 and it came without a string, I am going to build him a string but need to know what length to build it, the bow has AMO 62" is that the string length or bow length?? It is a 45#@28"DL bow. What is the exact length to build a string? THANKS in advance


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

That should be the bow length 62". You will need to build a string 58" for that bow. What kind of material are you building the string with? You need to make sure it can handle FF if you use it.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Thanks catdaddy!!*

Nope no FF just regular 'ol Dacron for this one, THANKS Bubba


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

4" less than AMO often works...however a bit longer may be advisable (cougar production began in '58). The last word would be the manufacture's recommended brace height of 7 1/2 - 8." Rick.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nitro -

The Cougar is sort of a semi-recurve, so I'd go with a slightly longer string, around 63" getting the brace height to about 7.5" (again because of the limb design). Twist as necessary. A 12 strand Dacron string would be my choice, but a 14 strand will be fine too.

As for arrows, kind of a tough call and your (his) draw length will be the determining factor. IF you can use arrow 28" or less, go with 1816s, if longer than 28", then 1916s for starters. Problem with that bow is that it's not a speed demon, not not cut near center, so a softer arrow is in order. If you're not sure, go with 1916s, but leave them full length. 

BTW - any "Xs" before or after the 45# mark?

Viper1 out.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> Nitro -
> 
> The Cougar is sort of a semi-recurve, so I'd go with a slightly longer string, around 63" getting the brace height to about 7.5" (again because of the limb design). Twist as necessary. A 12 strand Dacron string would be my choice, but a 14 strand will be fine too.
> BTW - any "Xs" before or after the 45# mark?
> ...


Viper, I built a 62" string for it thinking the AMO 62" was the string length and the BH came out to 4.25"

I built the first with 12 strands as I will do the next one,

Not sure on the X's I'll have to go to the shop and check on that, What will that tell you?? THANKS Nitro


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*mine*

I just got bearbowman to build me one for my cougar and it is 58 had to do a lil twisting to get her to 7 1/2 but no prob there and WOW bow shoots prettty sweet. 

I have 2 x's after 45 on mine what does that mean?? This is my 1st trad bow!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nitro, bad - 

For every "X" before the weight, subtract one pound. For every "X" after the weight add one pound.

Bad, if your case, your bow (45#xx) is really 47#. If it were marked x45#, it would be 44#.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ADjam5 (Dec 21, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Nitro, bad -
> 
> For every "X" before the weight, subtract one pound. For every "X" after the weight add one pound.
> 
> ...


Learn something everyday...Thanks Viper .


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

cougar takes a 58" string


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> Nitro, bad -
> 
> For every "X" before the weight, subtract one pound. For every "X" after the weight add one pound.
> 
> ...


OK, so this one has no X's so does that mean that at 28" it is exactly 45# with the right length string on it.

I checked his DL with the long string and he draws 29" exactly from nock point on string to front of riser and he had 42# with the long string, If I put the 58" string on it should come back to 45#@28 and he will pull 2-3lbs more than 45#@29" right.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nitro -

Yup, all counts. 1916s - full length (for now). 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Viper


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

the couger was my first stick bow back i '77. still have it today.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats the exact bow my buddy has! cool


----------

